# 1238-7601



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

kishor5466 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> This is a question for those who have experience with curtis controllers.
> 
> ...


It has a discharge built in.


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

kishor5466 said:


> My doubt is that will we have to design a discharging circuit so that the capacitors get discharged or is it built within the controller?
> If we have to design then it's okay but does any one here know the capacitor values that are within controller?
> 
> Kishor


Why would you want to discharge them?


----------



## kishor5466 (May 15, 2012)

Ivansgarage said:


> Why would you want to discharge them?


According to the competition we need our full electrical system to discharge within 30 Seconds of application of RED buttons that are used to switch off the system


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

discharge is built in. It comes down fairly quick too.


----------

